# The Jar Factory Continues to Produce



## deenodean (Feb 14, 2013)

I got 3 more Canadian jars that I won in the mail today , the fastest delivery ever. 2 Pints and a Half Pint. Thanks for looking. 

 The nicely whittled Pint ' The Imperial ' , Erie Glass Co. Ground top with plain glass insert. 






 Midget Pint ' The American Porcelain Lined ' , ground top with a Boyd's insert. 





 Half Pint Aylmer Canning Co. Original lid. There is a little yellow streaking above the L .


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice Danny great additions


----------



## zecritr (Feb 14, 2013)

Sweet Ve[sm=thumbup1.gif]ry Nice


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 14, 2013)

Just something about the crasy glass in those old jars.................................


----------



## botlguy (Feb 14, 2013)

Back in the day we had a large collection of midget jars but never that one. Impressive. All of them.


----------



## MyIowagirl (Feb 14, 2013)

Well now I know who I was bidding against, lol [].  Seriously, nice jars though!


----------



## zecritr (Feb 17, 2013)

cool Very Nice Jars [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## deenodean (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. Sorry Jane, there is always a next time..[] ...I have my eye on a few more..I still have empty spaces on my shelves to fill...[]


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice jars. You have been able to gather some hard to find and very desirable jars in a short time. Congratulations! In my early midget collecting days, that was one of my favorites. George


----------



## MyIowagirl (Feb 18, 2013)

That's OK Dan, I've bought 12 jars in the last 2 months and my hubby is beginning to wonder about me   I'll post some of my pics soon.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks georgeoj for the nice complement. My obsession with jars started when I saw then bought that 40 piece collection last year. There are some awesome jars out there!  I admire the wide variety and beautiful colors of the American jars.  It seems Canadian jars are limited in color but excel in embossing and scarcity. I am determined to add to the collection but all in due time. 
 I am impressed with your whittled and flawed collection, keep searchin' and addin' .


----------



## zecritr (Feb 23, 2013)

just Dug a Canadian jar a Crown mason with ribs and measurements on the side, doesn't have a crown on it just the embossed words,was wondering if you or anyone knows anything about it? it's probably 60's from what i can tell


----------



## zecritr (Feb 23, 2013)

those are some sweet jars BTW thanks for letting us see them  Think i'm going to PIN them  lol


----------



## deenodean (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the complement Chris. 
 Your jar is worth anywhere between a $1.00 and $30.00 , it depends on the size. A picture of it would help the appraisal .


----------



## zecritr (Feb 23, 2013)

sorry[&o]have to get my camera fixed or a new one first, but will then put one up 
 in the meantime it's just a little bit smaller,not by much of a regular ball quart mason.


----------

